# Physical



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

Here's a question. 3 got hired, 1 of them failed the physical exam. How many more times can he take it? If he fails again I assume the conditional offer is removed. Do they go to the next person on the list (me) or do they take his spot and just add it to the upcoming hiring phase for the next academy class?


----------

